# south New Jersey rod builder



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

looking for someone to replace the guides on a 2 pc Fenwick saltstick spinning rod. fuji K guides and metallic trim wrap desired. The cork is a bit aged so a shrink wrap might be in order?
Thanks much.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

It's not south Jersey, but Garone is probably the best on the east coast.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

how do I make contact?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Facebook garone custom tackle


----------

